
You should check e-mail on a schedule - ColinWright
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/productivity-hacks-want-more-productive-never-touch-things-bradberry
======
tpiha
I completely agree, but I'd still say that this is true only for the IT
industry and only for some roles. You wouldn't do that if you're a high
profile CEO.

